

Adobe launches Carousel - milep
http://www.photoshop.com/products/mobile/carousel

======
Terretta
With your iOS photostream showing up automatically in iPhoto and Aperture,
Adobe needed to fast follow. Adding the group sharing feature is a nice plus.

------
munkydung
We need an opensource server component to this workflow. I want to share
photos between devices but I want my library to be private and in my control.

